# Radon ZR Team 7.0 oder Stage 5.0



## mi2g (1. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Was Montainbike betrifft bin ich ein Einsteiger und möchte auf das neue Jahr mir eine MTB kaufen. 
Habe mich im Internet ein wenig umgesehen und habe hier auch diverse  Kaufberatungstests gelesen. Jedoch habe ich trotzdem noch einige Fragen.

Zuerst kurz zu meiner Person. Ich bin 24 Jahre alt, 185cm gross und 70kg  schwer. Das Bike möchte ich gebrauchen für ca. 40% Asphalt, 40%  Wald/Feldwege und 20% Touren (Berge). 
Aber natürlich nicht sehr anspruchsvolle Touren. 

Ich möchte max. um die 1200 Euro ausgeben für ein Bike (wenn es auch günstiger geht, bin ich auch nicht traurig).

Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich ein Hardtail oder ein Fully kaufen soll. Mit einem Fully würde ich wahrscheinlicher glücklicher werden. Oder? Und Nachteile ausser dem höheren Preis sollte ich auch nicht haben?

Habe mir mal das Radion Team 7.0 (HT) und das Stage 5.0 (Fully) rausgesucht. Was ich so gelesen habe, kann ich mit beiden nichts falsches machen. Oder? Und momentan sind beide günstiger zu haben. Gehen die Preise noch weiter runter, wenn die neuen 2012 Modelle kommen. Oder können die 2011 Modelle nicht mehr bestellt werden, sobald die 2012 erschienen sind?


Ich danke euch für eure Antworten.

Gruss
Patrick


----------



## stevie29 (1. November 2011)

mi2g schrieb:


> ...
> Das Bike möchte ich gebrauchen für ca. 40% Asphalt, 40% Wald/Feldwege und 20% Touren (Berge).
> Aber natürlich nicht sehr anspruchsvolle Touren.
> ...
> ...


 
Bei deinen Strecken würde ich ein Hardtail nehmen und da ist das ZR Team 7.0 wirklich ein billiges Rad (kein toller Rahmen, aber eine vernünftige Ausstattung).
Ich denke, die Preise könnten noch mal (z. B. als "Tagesangebot") runtergehen, darauf wetten würde ich aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigermoeter (1. November 2011)

Huhu,

ich habe mir im März 2011 ein 2010er Radon Team 7.0 gekauft. Da gab es das Midseason auch schon, die 2011er Modelle weiß ich nicht. Ein paar Tage später war es dann auch ausverkauft. Das Team 7.0 war damals genau wie jetzt um 200 reduziert. Also 799 statt 999. Günstiger bekommste es wohl nicht (Tagesangebot ausgeschlossen)

Hardtail vs. Fully

Das Stage ist laut Angabe 1 Kilo schwerer, beim Team sind insgesamt etwas bessere Komponenten verbaut. Falsch machste mit keinem Bike was. Wenn dein Profil so bleibt, denke ich auch, dass das Team besser ist. Ich habe mich jetzt deutlich Richtung Trials und weg von Touren / Asphalt orientiert. Da ist dann ein Fully nicht verkehrt.


----------



## mi2g (2. November 2011)

Danke euch für eure Antworten.

Also momentan sollte es noch genügend Bikes haben? 

Ich denke auch mit meinem Profil, dass ein Hardtail besser geeignet wäre, jedoch empfehlen mir die meisten Kollegen ein Fully. Und wenn sich mein Profil verändert, ärgere ich mich vielleich darüber, dass ich kein Fully gekauft habe.

Gravierende Nachteile mit einem Fully hätte ich nicht oder? Bei diesem kann ich die hintere Federung blockieren und dann fährt es sich fast wie ein Hardtail. Oder? Und die vordere Federung kann ich wahrscheinlich auch blockieren?

Gruss
Patrick

Edit:
Gestern habe ich meine Schrittlänge gemessen und diese beträgt ca. 84cm. Das würde eine Rahmengrösse von 19" entsprechen. Soll ich jetzt 18" oder 20" nehmen. Ich tendiere eher zu 20" da das bequemer sein soll? Ist das so?

Ahja bin 184 - 185 cm gross. Vielleicht hatte jemand das gleiche Problem.


----------



## psycho82 (2. November 2011)

Fuer dein o.g. Profil reicht ein HT. Erfahrungsgem. zieht es einen aber nach und nach immer mehr auf Trails und runter von der Waldautobahn, daher wuerde ich dir zum Stage raten, da wirst du laenger Spass dranhaben.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## runfr33 (2. November 2011)

mi2g schrieb:


> Ich denke auch mit meinem Profil, dass ein Hardtail besser geeignet wäre, jedoch empfehlen mir die meisten Kollegen ein Fully. Und wenn sich mein Profil verändert, ärgere ich mich vielleich darüber, dass ich kein Fully gekauft habe.



Ich stand vor 2 Monaten auch vor der Radwahl und habe mich aufgrund meines Profils zum ZR Team 7.0 hinreißen lassen. Gekauft und war auch vollends zufrieden. Nur mein Profil hat sich etwas verändert und durch den ein oder anderen Schlag in den Rücken (Bodenwellen, Löcher übersehen), habe ich mich entschlossen mit Technik einem 3. Bandscheibenvorfall (bereits 2 OPs) entgegenzuwirken.

Daraufhin habe ich mein ZR Team 7.0 verkauft und mir ein Slide AM 140 7.0 gekauft.
Naja, was soll ich sagen? Absoluter Knaller und für mich absolut richtig!!

Hin und wieder blockiere ich die Gabel, aber hinten habe ich bisher nicht blockiert - meine auch, dass es bei dem Fox RS23 nicht geht. Wozu auch, ich fahr doch ein Fully.



mi2g schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich meine Schrittlänge gemessen und diese beträgt ca. 84cm. Das würde eine Rahmengrösse von 19" entsprechen. Soll ich jetzt 18" oder 20" nehmen. Ich tendiere eher zu 20" da das bequemer sein soll? Ist das so?
> 
> Ahja bin 184 - 185 cm gross. Vielleicht hatte jemand das gleiche Problem.



Okay, ich bin nur 1,72m groß, habe aber auch eine Schrittlänge von 84cm. Bei Bike-Discount vor Ort habe ich 16" und 18" getestet. Mir wurde dann das 18" empfohlen, weil die Sattelstütze beim 16" schon recht knapp im Rahmen saß. Mit den Weichteilen habe ich noch ca. 5cm Platz zum Oberrohr.
Nun hast Du ja einen recht langen Oberkörper, das würde in dem Fall bedeuteten, dass Du aufrechter sitzen würdest. Ich fände das jetzt nicht so schlimm, aber das ist Geschmackssache. 20" könnte allerdings auch von der Schrittlänge ziemlich knapp werden.

Okay, die Gedanken und Erfahrungen bezogen sich jetzt auf das Slide und muss nicht für das Stage zutreffen. Hat glaube ich, einen anderen Rahmen.

Gruß
Ron


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (2. November 2011)

mi2g schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich meine Schrittlänge gemessen und diese beträgt ca. 84cm. Das würde eine Rahmengrösse von 19" entsprechen. Soll ich jetzt 18" oder 20" nehmen. Ich tendiere eher zu 20" da das bequemer sein soll? Ist das so?



Ich habe bei 1,80m auch 84cm Schrittlänge und würde Dir, zumindest was das Team betrifft, zum 20" raten. Auf dem 18" Team habe ich wie Affe auf Schleifstein gesessen. Platz zwischen Oberrohr und Kronjuwelen war auf dem 20" zwar nicht rekordverdächtig viel, aber ausreichend.


----------



## mi2g (3. November 2011)

Ich denke, dass ich mir das Stage 5.0 kaufen werde. Jedoch bin ich mir wegen der Grösse nicht mehr ganz sicher. Eigentlich dachte ich 20". Weiss jemand wieviel Platz ich bei einem 20" noch habe? 

Habe in der Schweiz ein Radon Stage gefunden:
http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=6&subcatid=20&adid=150263

Jedoch weiss ich nicht genau, welches Model, dass das ist. Wäre das von der Geometrie her gleich wie das Stage 5.0? 
Habe den Anbieter mal angeschrieben.

Gruss


----------



## silverdiver (4. November 2011)

mi2g schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ich mir das Stage 5.0 kaufen werde. Jedoch bin ich mir wegen der Grösse nicht mehr ganz sicher. Eigentlich dachte ich 20". Weiss jemand wieviel Platz ich bei einem 20" noch habe?
> 
> Habe in der Schweiz ein Radon Stage gefunden:
> http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=6&subcatid=20&adid=150263
> ...




wo kommst du denn her? wenn du im umkreis von so ca. 100km um bonn herum wohnst lohnt es sich im normalfall immer in den laden zu fahren weil du da zum einen die bikes in deiner größe probefahren kannst(anrufen und verfügbarkeit der größe nachfragen schadet dabei aber nicht) und zum anderen gehen im laden immer noch mal ein paar euros runter oder es gibt gutes zubehör für lau oder nen knallerpreis dabei.


----------



## mi2g (4. November 2011)

Ich komme aus der Schweiz. Kann leider nicht vorbei gehen.


----------



## wiedereinstieg (4. November 2011)

mi2g schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der Schweiz. Kann leider nicht vorbei gehen.


 

Und wo genau aus der Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silverdiver (4. November 2011)

mi2g schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ich mir das Stage 5.0 kaufen werde. Jedoch bin ich mir wegen der Grösse nicht mehr ganz sicher. Eigentlich dachte ich 20". Weiss jemand wieviel Platz ich bei einem 20" noch habe?
> 
> Habe in der Schweiz ein Radon Stage gefunden:
> http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=6&subcatid=20&adid=150263
> ...



Also das dort beschriebene Bike ist ein Radon Stage. Das gleiche was du übrigens auch hier im Thread angefragt hast. Das 5.0 oder 6.0 gibt nur die Ausstattungsvariante an, der Rahmen an sich ist immer der gleiche. 
Du kannst allerdings die 2010er Modelle hier im Forum oder bei google finden und Ausstattungsmäßig mit denen von heute vergleichen, musst nur bedenken das es jetzt 2012er Modelle gibt, also teilweise neue Technik und Entwicklungen gibt die 2010 noch nicht verfügbar war.
Genauso gab es sicher kleinere Veränderungen am Rahmen, einen Millimeter hier und da von 2010 über 2011 bis 2012...
Auf jeden Fall könntest du da ein Radon Stage probefahren, NEIN sagen kannst du da immer noch. Ohne Probefahrt kein Bikekauf ;-) Vielleicht findest du ja hier im Forum auch Leute aus deiner Nähe die ein Radon fahren, die lassen dich evtl mal Probefahren. Fragen kostet in dem Fall ja nix. Ansonsten hilft auf jeden Fall immer der Gang zum freundlichen Händler um die Ecke, vor allem wenn du so weit weg wohnst. Im Servicefall ist der nette Herr an der Ecke halt einfach schneller. Gibt`s bei euch keine Radon-Partner?


----------



## mi2g (5. November 2011)

Leider gibts bei mir in der Umgebung keinen Radon-Partner. Habe mir jetzt das Stage 5.0 mal bestellt. Falls etwas nicht passt, kann ich es immer noch zurück schicken. Ich hoffe jedoch, dass alles passt. 

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------

